
Video: Why Every Map of China Is Just Slightly Wrong - hsnfirooz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9Di-UVC-_4
======
pm24601
O.k. Imagine how messed up the database is.

What happens the next time the data is loaded. How does anyone figure out how
far away anything is?

~~~
mycall
You would think a neural net could fix this, comparing the broken
Images/broken Google Maps to the broken Image/correct Google Maps

